# 15gal hardscape critique



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Greetings... would any of you guys give a comment on the hardscape of my 15gal. Anything would be greatly appreciated. For the plants i plan to add R. rotundifolia, R. sp. green. M. umbrosum, Hairgrass, E. tenellus and HC. Oh and please forgive the background mess and the dirty front glass. :mrgreen:


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Not really great at hardscapes, but is the back left rock different? Looks out of place. And the back right rock is shaped odd too, looks out of place standing so high like that. I think it's the depression on the bottom of it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The way the rocks are grouped gives me a single, solid, impression. Rather than being bold it ends up looking like a single mass of rock. Try separating them into two groups and experiment with placing the rocks so that they point to a single point at the back of the tank. Looking at the large rock on the left side and the smaller rock in front of it you can see how their left edges work together to form an imaginary line that, when extended, leads upward and intersects the back of the tank approximately in the center of the aquarium at the very top edge. One little detail, the edge on the right-most rock is a strong line making element but is pointed out of the tank rather than inward and draws my eye immediately away from where the plants will be. I think the orientation is good for that particular one, try using it on the left side instead. 

Take a small piece of tape and put it somewhere on the back of the aquarium and try to get the overall line of each grouping to point to it. Have some fun with it and try different spots around the back wall until you find one that feels right to your eye. When you're done close your eyes for 10 sec and look at the tank, where do your eyes go?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol i gotta agree with the both of them...

like what once said(or written) in amano's NA books... you gotta have the feeling of a 'flow'.. or harmony between all the rocks in the scape..

my 2 cents

chuppy


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,

I like the way you scaped your substrate, but you arranged the hardscape so randomly that it looks unnatural, and without any harmony. The back left rock seems odd for my taste.

I like your plant choice tho, with the rocks you have I suppose you can have a very beutiful tank, I suggest try some more hardscaping.

Good luck!


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Thank's so much for the input guys. I'll give it another try and post an update when I can.


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

You can use the "flow" of your substrate as an guide to how you place your rocks.
Imagine in a river, where the water flows from the left back end of the tank (with the higher substrate) to the channel which I am seeing with your substrate layout, and how this water affects the rocks formation.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Well here's another wack at it. Still need some help with it. So lay it on me guys.










And by the way i already planted some HC, e. tenellus & hairgrass about a week and a half ago.
Just waiting for the HC to fill in before I flood the tank.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm there is n improvement.. that i can say.. as for the improvement i would see other members comments as i am not a pro

Drew


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi really better now
But the big rock on the left seems too large for me, maybe try to rotate it. And the front rock looks too big to be placed here.
Continue your work you're on the good way.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Third attempt with the hardscape. Man.. this scaping stuff really isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Dont fall into the trap of reacting to everyones comments with changes in the tank. Its YOUR tank so always weigh up peoples suggestions against what YOU like. 

I like this last layout but I'd remove the rock that is at the back centre between the two larger rocks. This will draw the eye into the crevasse more. I liked the previous layout (reply #8 ) a bit better due to the extra height of the focal rocks and the emphasis on the gap between them.

... of course you plants will change how it looks later on....

... but I'm a noob aquascaper so grains of salt apply.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Grubs! Well its not that bad really..i mean to hear other peoples suggestions. I mean it's like what you said it's still my tank after all. But I'm still ways off with this stuff so it's nice to hear what others might think and maybe try and work with that. Well honestly I'm still not happy with it so i will probably give it another run. I still have time i guess until the HC begins to really fill in.
Thanks again!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I like it. But my opinion is probably not worth any more than anyone elses (maybe less.)

Nothing is ever "perfect" which is a perfect excuse to re-do it. One of the joys of this Hobby, and all of its manifestations is the never ending change.


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

This layout is sweet.
The small stone at the back helps to create the sense of depth due to the play of perspective where you have large rocks in front and smaller rocks behind.

Great flow... Now the rocks seems to just flow with the substrate into that crevice you created...
Looking forward to the tank planted.


----------

